# Is Tivo loosing it's technological edge???



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

So...I've been a loyal Tivo customer since 2001 with my Tivo Series2. Since then I've upgraded a few but it's time to upgrade again. I have a Tivo HD which is great but I find myself traveling more and more and keep missing my shows. I see other DVR competitors (Dish and Direct TV) offering streaming services from their DVR's to iPads and iPhones, which I have both. They even have streaming live televisions as well. I currently use an EyeTV product on a Mac Mini streaming to my iPad and iPhone for that but I'd like an all in one solution. 

I really want this functionality but I'm a die hard Tivo guy. Any idea when I can expect something like that with Tivo? Is it even on the radar?? is it here already and I just need a Premier???

Thanks everyone!

Jeff


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

If so, they might be able to just tighten it.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I could be wrong, but as I understand it all the satellite/cable DVR streaming options are internal network only. A slingbox will offer what you are looking for when traveling.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

bassque said:


> So...I've been a loyal Tivo customer since 2001 with my Tivo Series2. Since then I've upgraded a few but it's time to upgrade again. I have a Tivo HD which is great but I find myself traveling more and more and keep missing my shows. I see other DVR competitors (Dish and Direct TV) offering streaming services from their DVR's to iPads and iPhones, which I have both. They even have streaming live televisions as well. I currently use an EyeTV product on a Mac Mini streaming to my iPad and iPhone for that but I'd like an all in one solution.
> 
> I really want this functionality but I'm a die hard Tivo guy. Any idea when I can expect something like that with Tivo? Is it even on the radar?? is it here already and I just need a Premier???
> 
> ...


just buy a slingbox and worry about other things that are more important, like the destruction of the world in 2012.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bassque said:


> So...I've been a loyal Tivo customer since 2001 with my Tivo Series2. Since then I've upgraded a few but it's time to upgrade again. I have a Tivo HD which is great but I find myself traveling more and more and keep missing my shows. I see other DVR competitors (Dish and Direct TV) offering streaming services from their DVR's to iPads and iPhones, which I have both. They even have streaming live televisions as well. I currently use an EyeTV product on a Mac Mini streaming to my iPad and iPhone for that but I'd like an all in one solution.
> 
> I really want this functionality but I'm a die hard Tivo guy. Any idea when I can expect something like that with Tivo? Is it even on the radar?? is it here already and I just need a Premier???
> 
> ...


What a non loyal Tivo customer, are all TiVo customers loyal,? how does one become a loyal TiVo customer ? We have a lot of posts using that word loyal as (I guess) opposed to just "a customer of TiVo".


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TerpBE said:


> If so, they might be able to just tighten it.





Aero 1 said:


> just buy a slingbox and worry about other things that are more important, like the destruction of the world in 2012.





lessd said:


> What a non loyal Tivo customer, are all TiVo customers loyal,? how does one become a loyal TiVo customer ? We have a lot of posts using that word loyal as (I guess) opposed to just "a customer of TiVo".


My my my!  I think it's time for all of you to ponder a Deep Thought by Jack Handey:

http://www.deepthoughtsbyjackhandey.com/


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TerpBE said:


> If so, they might be able to just tighten it.


+1, Funny

Whadda ya mean my Slashdot mod points ain't no good here?


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> If so, they might be able to just tighten it.


Thank you TerpBE - great response to one of my pet peeves!


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah cynical responses with no real answers to the questions posed. Thanks community! You've done it again!


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

Loosing or Lost.....


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG it's fixed. Nerds.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

Aero 1 said:


> just buy a slingbox and worry about other things that are more important, like the destruction of the world in 2012.


My EyeTV does the same thing that a SlingBox would.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

bassque said:


> Ah cynical responses with no real answers to the questions posed. Thanks community! You've done it again!


If you can get your shows off of the TiVo and onto a PC, you can use a product like Zumocast to put them on your iDevices. This is a copy to your phone and not a stream, though Zumocast does offer streaming. I don't know if the streaming will work outside your LAN however. There may be other options that allow a file on your PC to stream to an iPhone as well.

As a note. I had Zumocast working the first time I used it, but ended up passing on it when the file sizes were too big for my phone. When I got the iPad I installed it again, but the transfer rate seems to be too slow or something else is going on, YMMV.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bassque said:


> Ah cynical responses with no real answers to the questions posed. Thanks community! You've done it again!


How questions are asked directly affects how they are answered. Simple direct questions usually get better answers. You could have simple asked if an app was available that allowed you to stream content from a TiVo to a smart phone or tablet when away from home. You likely would have gotten the simple answer No. You could have also asked if TiVo had announced that this feature was coming. Again you would have gotten the simple answer No.

Everything else you asked was just asking for opinions and speculation. Which are pretty much worthless if you are looking for actual information.

Good Luck,


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

DeWitt said:


> I could be wrong, but as I understand it all the satellite/cable DVR streaming options are internal network only. A slingbox will offer what you are looking for when traveling.


They are claiming that you can stream from anywhere using their DVR's. DishNetwork is using a Sling device bundled with their services fully supported by Dish.

I guess the whole point is that it seems like innovation is coming from the cable providers and not TiVo. They need to step their game up if they want to remain relevant.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

atmuscarella said:


> How questions are asked directly affects how they are answered. Simple direct questions usually get better answers. You could have simple asked if an app was available that allowed you to stream content from a TiVo to a smart phone or tablet when away from home. You likely would have gotten the simple answer No. You could have also asked if TiVo had announced that this feature was coming. Again you would have gotten the simple answer No.
> 
> Everything else you asked was just asking for opinions and speculation. Which are pretty much worthless if you are looking for actual information.
> 
> Good Luck,


So to your point...forums are not discussion boards after all. Just mindless boolean responses. Got it.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> You could have simple asked if an app was available that allowed you to stream content from a TiVo to a smart phone or tablet when away from home. You likely would have gotten the simple answer No. You could have also asked if TiVo had announced that this feature was coming. Again you would have gotten the simple answer No.


He did, back in December. Maybe he just likes repeating himself.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

SullyND said:


> He did, back in December. Maybe he just likes repeating himself.


'

You're right. I should have brought that back from the dead.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bassque said:


> Ah cynical responses with no real answers to the questions posed. Thanks community! You've done it again!


edit : after enough snarky replies by the OP he can go find it himself


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

Stormspace said:


> If you can get your shows off of the TiVo and onto a PC, you can use a product like Zumocast to put them on your iDevices. This is a copy to your phone and not a stream, though Zumocast does offer streaming. I don't know if the streaming will work outside your LAN however. There may be other options that allow a file on your PC to stream to an iPhone as well.
> 
> As a note. I had Zumocast working the first time I used it, but ended up passing on it when the file sizes were too big for my phone. When I got the iPad I installed it again, but the transfer rate seems to be too slow or something else is going on, YMMV.


Cool thx for that. I've tried a few of those options. The one that I seem to use the most is the Roxio client TiVo transfers for PopCorn. Works pretty well but isn't streaming so takes forever to your point. Also, I have to re-encode it to MP4 using Popcorn so it will play on my iPhone/iPad/AppleTVs.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

ZeoTiVo said:


> edit : after enough snarky replies by the OP he can go find it himself


Oh I did. SlashDot and GoogleTV forums were actually interested in having a conversation about the topic and not interested in trolling responses such as ...



TerpBE said:


> If so, they might be able to just tighten it.


Or...



atmuscarella said:


> How questions are asked directly affects how they are answered. Simple direct questions usually get better answers. You could have simple asked if an app was available that allowed you to stream content from a TiVo to a smart phone or tablet when away from home. You likely would have gotten the simple answer No. You could have also asked if TiVo had announced that this feature was coming. Again you would have gotten the simple answer No.
> 
> Everything else you asked was just asking for opinions and speculation. Which are pretty much worthless if you are looking for actual information.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bassque said:


> So to your point...forums are not discussion boards after all. Just mindless boolean responses. Got it.


You can clearly see the responses your questions/comments/opinions got. If that is what you were looking for then you properly posed your questions/comments/opinions. If the responses are not what you were looking for then the problem is very likely how you posed your questions/comments/opinions.

I mistakenly assumed you were actually looking for information, it now appears you really just want to have a opinion/speculation ranting thread. No problem with that either.

Thanks,


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

bassque said:


> Cool thx for that. I've tried a few of those options. The one that I seem to use the most is the Roxio client TiVo transfers for PopCorn. Works pretty well but isn't streaming so takes forever to your point. Also, I have to re-encode it to MP4 using Popcorn so it will play on my iPhone/iPad/AppleTVs.


I think the transfer rate issue is from the Zumocast server piece reencoding the video on the fly for the iPad. It seems to work with any video format, but taking the Mpeg2 to mp4 on the machine I use for media must be too much for it.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Apparently my suggestion for Deep Thought therapy in post #6 did not mellow the snarkiness. 

Also, since I'm an old guy I'm not afraid to admit I didn't get this at all:


TerpBE said:


> If so, they might be able to just tighten it.


Tighten an edge??
Can someone explain this, please? (preferably without snarkiness).


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Tighten an edge??
> Can someone explain this, please? (preferably without snarkiness).


Originally it appeared as though TiVo was *loosing* it's edge.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Apparently my suggestion for Deep Thought therapy in post #6 did not mellow the snarkiness.
> 
> Also, since I'm an old guy I'm not afraid to admit I didn't get this at all:
> 
> ...


I misspelled losing and used loosing. Sorry for the snarkiness but that drives internet trolls and English teachers crazy.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Your title still says 'loosing', and you either respect the language and want to preserve it or you don't and get acceptance of junk like Ebonics.

But back on topic - your problem can be solved by a Slingbox, assuming you have enough upstream bandwidth.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Tivo has a lot of loose edges.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

lessd said:


> What a non loyal Tivo customer, are all TiVo customers loyal,? how does one become a loyal TiVo customer ? We have a lot of posts using that word loyal as (I guess) opposed to just "a customer of TiVo".


I've noticed that this is a recurring theme in your posts: that no customer is "loyal," but instead all customers are purely rational and stick with the product that best fits their needs; and if there was something better out there, they would buy that product.

I think you are taking the "rational consumer" concept too far. In Econ 101, Keynesian economics is popular for teaching broader concepts of economic theory -- but you can't apply it strictly in real life. (Similarly, it is like teaching Newtonian Physics in Physics 101 where the effects of friction are completely ignored in effort to teach broader concepts of the science, gravity, momentum, etc -- likewise, it would be foolish to apply that methodology in the real world where friction actually exists.) The fact is, people are loyal to brands and get "fuzzy" feelings about certain brands, feel inherited status from a brand or product, or have imagined expectations of quality, etc. It is precisely why advertising works and why a bankrupt company can sell it's name for value to a Chinese manufacturer that will stamp it on everything (eg.Sunbeam) it sells, why people have allegiance to sports teams and despite long losing records continue to sell tickets and merchandise to their loyal fans; and it is why businesses spend fortunes on "loyalty" programs that ensure repeat business.

Exclusive reliance on the "Rational Consumer" is misplaced in a reality, and should be left in the class room where it belongs.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

That's it.. I accept junk like Ebonics. Can't we all just get along...

This thread sucks...now onto something more useful.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

parzec said:


> The fact is, people are loyal to brands and get "fuzzy" feelings about certain brands, feel inherited status from a brand or product, or have imagined expectations of quality, etc. It is precisely why advertising works and why a bankrupt company can sell it's name for value to a Chinese manufacturer that will stamp it on everything (eg.Sunbeam) it sells, why people have allegiance to sports teams and despite long losing records continue to sell tickets and merchandise to their loyal fans; and it is why businesses spend fortunes on "loyalty" programs that ensure repeat business.


Hello..Apple?!?!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bassque said:


> I see other DVR competitors (Dish and Direct TV) offering streaming services from their DVR's to iPads and iPhones, which I have both.


I'm not aware of any feature on DirecTV's DVR that allows it to stream to an iPhone.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

Adam1115 said:


> I'm not aware of any feature on DirecTV's DVR that allows it to stream to an iPhone.


They have the Sat-Go Device which isn't DVR streaming but at least provides an alternative. They have announced that it will be a feature in the near future though.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bassque said:


> They have the Sat-Go Device which isn't DVR streaming but at least provides an alternative. They have announced that it will be a feature in the near future though.


That's not even a DVR, and it's REALLY expensive. What does Sat-Go have to do with an iPhone? Lugging around a satellite dish and a TV isn't what you were talking about in the OP.

I can stream NFL Sunday Ticket to an iPhone, most cable companies also offer streaming of online content. If we're not talking about DVR technology, I guess you should be asking why your cable company doesn't offer streaming?

TiVo offers TiVo to Go which is more than most DVRs offer...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

parzec said:


> .........Exclusive reliance on the "Rational Consumer" is misplaced in a reality, and should be left in the class room where it belongs.


Unfortunately true..... but we would all be better off if there was more rationality and less emotion in our decisions. Thus an occasional attack on irrational thinking, as in lessd's post, is OK with me. Of course driving it into the ground is another thing.


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Unfortunately true..... but we would all be better off if there was more rationality and less emotion in our decisions. Thus an occasional attack on irrational thinking, as in lessd's post, is OK with me. Of course driving it into the ground is another thing.


It's just so cold...


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

bassque said:


> Ah cynical responses with no real answers to the questions posed. Thanks community! You've done it again!


The knee-jerk reaction of Tivo-Fanboys is to assume you were criticizing Tivo by asking it to do something it does not, so they lash out and attack the form of your post instead of dealing with the substance -- sort of the equivalent of an Ad Hominem attack. And, yes, it is sad and pathetic....


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

bassque said:


> Hello..Apple?!?!


The perfect example of customer loyalty!

In answer to your question, get a Slingbox solo and the Slingplayer app for your phone to watch Tivo. I recently purchased a Slingbox Pro HD and it works great, but truthfully, you are better off with the cheaper Slingbox Solo since true HD is not appreciable on 3g connections. The Slingbox Solo has component inputs you can run straight out of the Tivo -- and an extra composite and S-Video that you can use for security/spy cams 

Streaming does seem like something Tivo should strive to provide to remain competitive. In fact, I think I recall an Engadget article that recently talked about its development, but I am at a loose as to where it is


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Unfortunately true..... but we would all be better off if there was more rationality and less emotion in our decisions. Thus an occasional attack on irrational thinking, as in lessd's post, is OK with me. Of course driving it into the ground is another thing.





bassque said:


> It's just so cold...


 Well you must be trying to make a point with that video since you've posted it twice now. I don't get it and don't see how it is a response to my post.

Just to clarify my post: I'm not saying loyalty is always irrational. However the concept is misused in more than one way. First it is frequently applied to brands irrationally as parzec stated. Second it is used as a rhetorical club as in your original post, i.e., to insinuate that somehow something is to be expected of a company or corporation because you have been "loyal" to it.

Loyalty is rational if you have established a relationship of trust with a person or entity. Underlying it is the assumption of a permanent character of the other party, i.e., that the person or company you are dealing with today is essentially the same person or entity you were dealing with in the past. However, companies, corporations, and in some cases even people, can change their character over relatively short time intervals. (For example, a company can have a complete change of management, goals, or ownership.) In such cases loyalty is irrational and most likely won't be rewarded.

In other words, to paraphrase Ronald Reagan: Be loyal but verify!


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

parzec said:


> The knee-jerk reaction of Tivo-Fanboys is to assume you were criticizing Tivo by asking it to do something it does not, so they lash out and attack the form of your post instead of dealing with the substance -- sort of the equivalent of an Ad Hominem attack. And, yes, it is sad and pathetic....


+1


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Well you must be trying to make a point with that video since you've posted it twice now. I don't get it and don't see how it is a response to my post.


Can't you see how cold it is??


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Well you must be trying to make a point with that video since you've posted it twice now. I don't get it and don't see how it is a response to my post.
> .....





bassque said:


> Can't you see how cold it is??


Anyone have any idea what the relevance of his video is? Or is it better to just ignore it?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Why oh why doesn't this thread just die already?!


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Anyone have any idea what the relevance of his video is? Or is it better to just ignore it?


That's the point...it has no relevance. Read my first post that I used it.

Here is another....


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

orangeboy said:


> Why oh why doesn't this thread just die already?!


We've taped the peace treaty....


----------



## samccauley (Mar 4, 2002)

parzec said:


> In fact, I think I recall an Engadget article that recently talked about its development, but I am at a loose as to where it is


I actually laughed out loud when I got to this one.

I'm too old to figure out how to multi-quote, but +1 to the lesson on loyalty. Friction analogy was spot on.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

parzec said:


> The knee-jerk reaction of Tivo-Fanboys is to assume you were criticizing Tivo


no one assumed that

he called us............ nerds


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

ZeoTiVo said:


> no one assumed that
> 
> he called us............ nerds


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> ....he called us............ nerds


Do you deny it?  I don't consider it an insult. But maybe it's like the "N" word -- only those who are one are allowed to use it?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bassque said:


> That's the point...it has no relevance. Read my first post that I used it.
> 
> Here is another....


He He! Now I get it. Kind of like Deep Thoughts video style.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bassque said:


> We've taped the peace treaty....


I actually laughed out loud when watching this. Have we perchance gone just a leetil off topic?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the only ones he called nerds were the ones whose replies to the OP was to correct his spelling. I lol'd at his nerd comment because it seemed so appropriate to the situation.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

timckelley said:


> I'm pretty sure the only ones he called nerds were the ones whose replies to the OP was to correct his spelling.


now who is being the Nerd


----------



## bassque (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup. I have hijacked my own thread for the sake of entertainment...nerds...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

parzec said:


> I've noticed that this is a recurring theme in your posts: that no customer is "loyal," but instead all customers are purely rational and stick with the product that best fits their needs; and if there was something better out there, they would buy that product.
> 
> I think you are taking the "rational consumer" concept too far. In Econ 101, Keynesian economics is popular for teaching broader concepts of economic theory -- but you can't apply it strictly in real life. (Similarly, it is like teaching Newtonian Physics in Physics 101 where the effects of friction are completely ignored in effort to teach broader concepts of the science, gravity, momentum, etc -- likewise, it would be foolish to apply that methodology in the real world where friction actually exists.) The fact is, people are loyal to brands and get "fuzzy" feelings about certain brands, feel inherited status from a brand or product, or have imagined expectations of quality, etc. It is precisely why advertising works and why a bankrupt company can sell it's name for value to a Chinese manufacturer that will stamp it on everything (eg.Sunbeam) it sells, why people have allegiance to sports teams and despite long losing records continue to sell tickets and merchandise to their loyal fans; and it is why businesses spend fortunes on "loyalty" programs that ensure repeat business.
> 
> Exclusive reliance on the "Rational Consumer" is misplaced in a reality, and should be left in the class room where it belongs.


I do agree with your above lesson in loyalty, but to clarify, do you believe there is any difference between a TiVo customer saying "*I have been a Loyal customer of TiVo for years and this is how TiVo treated me *" or can one just leave out the word loyal and make the same statement and would it have the same meaning.?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lessd said:


> I do agree with your above lesson in loyalty, but to clarify, do you believe there is any difference between a TiVo customer saying "*I have been a Loyal customer of TiVo for years and this is how TiVo treated me *" or can one just leave out the word loyal and make the same statement and would it have the same meaning.?


They can leave out the word loyal and frankly should.

You are loyal to your spouse, your country, your faith, things like that.

but "loyal customer" to me denotes an expected extra level of response from a company above TOS and so forth, when in fact that expectation does not exist on the companies side simply because you bought the companies products/services at the agreed upon price.

I worked as inside sales for a plumbing supplier out of college. We had plumbers that came in for years and bought for their one man operation. I would make sure they were happy and try to help them with defective stuff and so forth. Their long term patronage was of definite value. However when they asked for some favor that was more in line with a large plumbing company's level of service it was no. example - can I get that special order color tub in here faster, it was sorry but shipping terms are 2 weeks.
Now if the ordering clerk for the big company that basically bought half of what came in on each truck asked - then it was "let me call and see if I can get it faster" since our company would eat some extra shipping costs for the larger customer.
so someone having bought an S1 with lifetime 8 years ago may call themselves loyal but TiVo would just call them an "old customer"


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

parzec said:


> that no customer is "loyal,"


I don't believe in the mythical "rational man" of economics, but I still question the "loyalty" of customers. If people want to say "I've been a fan of Tivo..." that's one thing, but to say "I've been a loyal customer..." implies that you've stuck with Tivo when you think better options are available. If you've always thought that Tivo was the greatest thing since sliced bread, then sticking with them isn't particularly loyal, just smart.

And I'm not arguing that branding/marketing don't have an effect of making customers feel better about the Tivo brand. But that's not loyalty.

I doubt that many of the customers who call themselves "loyal customers" choose to buy a Tivo when they felt there was a better option available. I'm sure they are big fans of Tivo, but to use your sports analogy, they'd be fair-weather fans. Willing to buy Tivo when it's the winning choice, but not so much when they think there is a better team out there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yet for all the nerds, people have only pointed out one of the errors in the thread title...


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yet for all the nerds, people have only pointed out one of the errors in the thread title...


*Its* a matter of what kind of nerd are you, though I might be loosing it anyway.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yet for all the nerds, people have only pointed out one of the errors in the thread title...


it's too obvious what the other one is


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

djwilso said:


> When I see someone butchering the language as you have and continue to do, my opinion is that you are not intelligent and are not worthy of my time in providing you with knowledge that I worked very hard to learn.


Like what you just did? Geesh, give the guy a break.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I see the internet trolls and English teachers are back. Yes, most of us know he made mistakes, but the meaning was clear, and that's what really matters - his ability to communicate his questions, which he successfully did. My SOP is to let those mistakes slide without mentioning them, unless it's blocking my ability to understand the OP's questions, which it wasn't in this case.



djwilso said:


> my opinion is that you are not intelligent and are not worthy of my time in providing you with knowledge that I worked very hard to learn.


Really? So only people of similar intelligence to us are worthy of our help? That seems kind of snobbish to me.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

People that use ebonics are understandable for the most part as well, but I can choose not to respect their style of speaking and writing.

Always letting everything slide as long as it is understandable works great for some, but it's not going to stop me from having less of an opinion of people that can't communicate properly through writing.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I no longer see the offending post.

Just remember, a measure of English grammar is not a linear measure of intelligence and especially a measure of one's willingness to spend time with another (Well, inmost cases). For some, the correlation is completely meaningless.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

timckelley said:


> I see the internet trolls and English teachers are back. Yes, most of us know he made mistakes, but the meaning was clear, and that's what really matters - his ability to communicate his questions, which he successfully did. My SOP is to let those mistakes slide without mentioning them, unless it's blocking my ability to understand the OP's questions, which it wasn't in this case.
> 
> Really? So only people of similar intelligence to us are worthy of our help? That seems kind of snobbish to me.


No, that is not what I meant. I only said that after reading all of the original poster's replies, including the one where he called out anyone providing a correction to his writing a "nerd". Insults will always be met with non-help.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

It sounds like he must realize to some degree how snobbish he was, since he deleted the offending post.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8432291#post8432291


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, I inferred his lashings out with the "nerd" comments to be his defense mechanism at being met with by english teachers and internet trolls - iow, the "fight" was not started by the OP.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

lessd said:


> We have a lot of posts using that word loyal as (I guess) opposed to just "a customer of TiVo".


It's nothing unique to this site. Hit *any* forum site and people seem to feel the need to point out that they have been "loyal customers". IMO it really isn't relevant and only points out some irrational attachment to a brand. Loyalty for me requires reciprocity. Anyone expecting loyalty from a corporation is misguided unless you happen to be a shareholder and even then it's only the share price the corporation is concerned about in the context of shareholder loyalty -- not necessarily the product or some specific feature that the "loyal customer" is expecting. That said, if brand loyalty's your thing then by all means go for it.

The "loyal customer" meme is about as rampant as the ever insightful "Company X needs to YYYY (like company Z) to remain successful" bit of armchair industry analysis, "Am I the only...?" questions, etc.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

timckelley said:


> I'm pretty sure the only ones he called nerds were the ones whose replies to the OP was to correct his spelling. I lol'd at his nerd comment because it seemed so appropriate to the situation.


No one replied to correct his spelling. One poster replied to make fun of it (and it really was fair game for gentle humor), a couple of people said get a Slingbox, and another went off on a tangent about customer vs. loyal customer.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The really stupid part of this whole thread is that OP got snippy about the grammar responses then poo-poohed the valid response to get a Slingbox (which has apps for streaming to i<whatever>, which means everything posted here has been a waste of time. Sadly, that seems to be true for the majority of threads started by drive-by posters (or lurkers) lately - they just want to post a quick rant or troll and then either run away or ignore valid responses.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Sadly, that seems to be true for the majority of threads started by drive-by posters (or lurkers) lately - they just want to post a quick rant or troll and then either run away or ignore valid responses.


they just need a few more birthdays before using a keyboard again


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> The really stupid part of this whole thread is that OP got snippy about the grammar responses then poo-poohed the valid response to get a Slingbox (which has apps for streaming to i<whatever>, which means everything posted here has been a waste of time. Sadly, that seems to be true for the majority of threads started by drive-by posters (or lurkers) lately - they just want to post a quick rant or troll and then either run away or ignore valid responses.


I thought the title of this thread was "is TiVo loosing it's technological edge" not check my grammar, spelling, and define "nerd".

Get a slingbox is a valid response...

I guess it's valid if you read between the lines... Yes TiVo lost it's tech advantage and one must now except the fact they must buy additional hardware to get things done. Or get a dvr with true whole home DVR functions... Not because TiVo can't do it but because they have not... Thus loosing their edge...

Then again maybe I too need a few more birthdays before I post again.. But at least I addressed the topic in part of my post. And almost intentionally added a ton of misspelled words and messed up grammar just to make the readers eyes bleed who are so smart that they can't even touch on the topic. Who are so smart they can only comprehend properly spelled and structured sentences. Who are so smart they can't read between the lines.. Did you need a like to a grammar forum? How about a spelling "B"

Nice I even worked in a rant....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it's too obvious what the other one is


I'm guessing the spelling of TiVo is the most obvious error? At least it was the first one I noticed since it was before the second error.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

takeshi said:


> It's nothing unique to this site. Hit *any* forum site and people seem to feel the need to point out that they have been "loyal customers". IMO it really isn't relevant and only points out some irrational attachment to a brand. Loyalty for me requires reciprocity. Anyone expecting loyalty from a corporation is misguided unless you happen to be a shareholder and even then it's only the share price the corporation is concerned about in the context of shareholder loyalty -- not necessarily the product or some specific feature that the "loyal customer" is expecting. That said, if brand loyalty's your thing then by all means go for it.
> 
> The "loyal customer" meme is about as rampant as the ever insightful "Company X needs to YYYY (like company Z) to remain successful" bit of armchair industry analysis, "Am I the only...?" questions, etc.


+1


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I'm guessing the spelling of TiVo is the most obvious error? At least it was the first one I noticed since it was before the second error.


Its = possessive of it

It's = contraction of it is

The correct "styling" of TiVo is TiVo, 'cause it's a brand name and that's how they do it, but I'm willing to accept Tivo or tivo in casual conversation, because it's still clear they're talking about a TiVo.

I haven't decided if there's a "proper" spelling/styling when the name is used as a verb, just as I haven't decided if "googling" and "Googling" are equally acceptable.

But that's just me, and nobody died and put me in charge.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

unitron said:


> Its = possessive of it
> 
> It's = contraction of it is


Darn you spoiled the nerd fun!


unitron said:


> The correct "styling" of TiVo is TiVo, 'cause it's a brand name and that's how they do it, but I'm willing to accept Tivo or tivo in casual conversation........


He He. Since a conversation is defined as inolving speech (at least the first three definitions I looked up), how would you distinguish between Tivo and TiVo? Is there an accent associated with the 'V' ?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

unitron said:


> The correct "styling" of TiVo is TiVo, 'cause it's a brand name and that's how they do it, but I'm willing to accept Tivo or tivo in casual conversation, because it's still clear they're talking about a TiVo.


You may find this interesting, specifically 4.1.4: http://www.tivo.com/assets/images/a...ds/retailkits/TiVo_BrandGuidelines_030711.pdf

Granted, this is a legal guideline for business partners, and not an absolute rule for casual conversation. However, I try to say "DVR" or "TiVo DVRs" in place of just "TiVo", if I think about it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Darn you spoiled the nerd fun!
> 
> He He. Since a conversation is defined as inolving speech (at least the first three definitions I looked up), how would you distinguish between Tivo and TiVo? Is there an accent associated with the 'V' ?


Inolving? 

Okay, can I amend to say "casual _online_ conversation" without an insistance that VOIP has to be involved? 

Or even "inolved"?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> You may find this interesting, specifically 4.1.4: http://www.tivo.com/assets/images/a...ds/retailkits/TiVo_BrandGuidelines_030711.pdf
> 
> Granted, this is a legal guideline for business partners, and not an absolute rule for casual conversation. However, I try to say "DVR" or "TiVo DVRs" in place of just "TiVo", if I think about it.


They should be grateful I'm willing to go to the trouble of observing their gaptoothed uppercase lowercase styling.

Unless they want to offer me some free lifetime subs. : - )

(That actually is a somewhat interesting document because of some exposure of mine to printing, ad layout, graphics, and calligraphy many years ago.)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

unitron said:


> .....Okay, can I amend to say "casual _online_ conversation" without an insistance that VOIP has to be involved?
> .....


Well i guess its you're business if you want to blaise gnu trails of English usage. Each two there own!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

MrSkippy53 said:


> I thought the title of this thread was "is TiVo loosing it's technological edge" not check my grammar, spelling, and define "nerd".
> 
> Get a slingbox is a valid response...
> 
> I guess it's valid if you read between the lines... Yes TiVo lost it's tech advantage and one must now except the fact they must buy additional hardware to get things done. Or get a dvr with true whole home DVR functions... Not because TiVo can't do it but because they have not... Thus loosing their edge...


Last I checked, you weren't the OP. Don't you need to post another useless rant thread instead of replying here? Tivo doesn't care.

<ducking>


----------

